# How Long From Initial Email Until Contact?



## jaykay (12 Mar 2012)

Wasn't sure what to name this post. But, i got an email from Jobs@forces.ca (i applied online) and it said:

_"Good day,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF). 

You recently submitted supporting documentation which has been received at the CF National Recruiting Contact Centre.

Your documentation will be reviewed and once reviewed; you will be contacted as to the status of your application.

Sincerely,"_

But, they still havent contacted me regarding the status of my application, and it's been a little over 2 weeks, is this normal? Or should i email them to see whats going on?


----------



## mmmjon (12 Mar 2012)

Either call them:

1-866-966-8718

Or wait.

They probably have a ton of applications to process right now. Be patient. From reading these forums you should know that the application process is all about waiting.

Good luck.


----------



## basu (12 Mar 2012)

Got the same email about a month after applying last year. Just wait you will be notified if they need anything else or when it gets send to your local centre.


----------



## alocin (12 Mar 2012)

It's been six weeks since I got that email - Time to get your wait on. 

I called about a month ago to follow up and was asked "You received an email saying we got your documents right? Well, we have your documents. We'll contact you when your documents are reviewed manually."


----------



## Mkenzie (12 Mar 2012)

I got the same email around 8 weeks ago. 

I called them two weeks after my application was received and they told me they were a couple weeks backlogged.

Then I called this month and they told me they were a couple months backlogged.

We'll get the call when we'll get the call. Let's just hope we can get on the merit list before they make selections.


----------



## jaykay (12 Mar 2012)

its been that long for you guys and your file still hasn't been sent to your local recruitment center? 

I was expecting it to just take a few days, was i ever wrong... lol

Ohwell, not much i can do i suppose, time to wait!


----------



## mmmjon (12 Mar 2012)

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Let's just hope we can get on the merit list before they make selections.


I'll go out on a limb and say selections aren't only made at beginning of April. They are made through out the year, possibly even monthly. 

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Mkenzie (12 Mar 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> I'll go out on a limb and say selections aren't only made at beginning of April. They are made through out the year, possibly even monthly.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.



Actually last year I applied late April and the trades I applied for closed so I was not able to be processed any further ( this was around late may I got the call ). The only way I got my CFAT done was because I switched my trade choices but I was more of looking just to "get in" I ended up switching back to my main choices because I didn't want to be stuck in a trade I did not want to do and that's when they told me they closed my application. So unfortunately I didn't have a chance to get selected last year because I was not merit listed. 

My friend did get an offer for Infantry he swore in on Feb 1st 2012 but he did all his testing in April 2011 and was on the merit list. 

I just want to get on the merit list so I have a chance this year. I would hate to get a call saying my application was closed before I could get put on the merit list. I thought applying in January would be early I wish I knew about this online app in September-November.


----------



## CJN93 (13 Mar 2012)

I, aswell got the same response from CFLRS and have been playing the waiting game.  I started my application before all applications were switched to being done online, and was able to complete my CFAT and talk about trades with a recruiter, I then left my file open for a month or so because of my daughter being born, and it naturally being a busy time along with moving.  When I returned to the local recruiting center I was instructed to send in my application online.  I did so, and when I called this afternoon to inquire about my application, and it's place in the process - they said to call back the beginning of April, and that is when they will be reviewing my file because it is when my trade will be open.  So - Say, I call in April, trade is open, where do  I go from there? Is there anything else I can do to hurry the pace, such as get a medical done by my family doctor and bring it..etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (13 Mar 2012)

CJN93 said:
			
		

> So - Say, I call in April, trade is open, where do  I go from there? Is there anything else I can do to hurry the pace, such as get a medical done by my family doctor and bring it..etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sure, you can go ahead, pay the fee, and get your medical done by you family doctor, you will still have to have one done through the military. You will still have to have an interview for your occupation, do the medical, and await all of the security clearances.  All of this will take months, if not years. Some have been waiting years to get merit listed and many more are still waiting from last year. So, if you want to hurry up the process, you better learn to hurry up and wait. Guaranteed, it won't happen overnight


----------



## TPJR (13 Mar 2012)

I applied online Nov 30.  Got the email Jan 6 saying they received all my documentation.  Contacted them Mid Feb and they said it could take a very long time for them to update my file but would not specify how long was very long 

It is a waiting game but if it is something you want it is worth the wait.  I am working on my plan B while waiting


----------



## Danny_C (13 Mar 2012)

TPJR said:
			
		

> It is a waiting game but if it is something you want it is worth the wait.  I am working on my plan B while waiting



Work on yourself and also a plan B while you wait. It has been 3.5 years since I first applied and there are people who have waited longer. I continue to volunteer and also working on professional designations. Everything I did to help my CF application also helped me excel in my professional life.


----------



## mmmjon (13 Mar 2012)

DanKnee said:
			
		

> Work on yourself and also a plan B while you wait. It has been 3.5 years since I first applied and there are people who have waited longer. I continue to volunteer and also working on professional designations. Everything I did to help my CF application also helped me excel in my professional life.


Just out of curiosity, what did you apply for?


----------



## Danny_C (13 Mar 2012)

Right now it is Construction Engineering Officer, Engineering Officer and MARS Officer. 

All I can recommend is keep your head up and stay motivated. I'm hoping this year everything works out.


----------



## mmmjon (13 Mar 2012)

DanKnee said:
			
		

> Right now it is Construction Engineering Officer, Engineering Officer and MARS Officer.
> 
> All I can recommend is keep your head up and stay motivated. I'm hoping this year everything works out.



Right on. Best of luck to you.


----------

